

MC Hammer Launching Search Engine  - asianexpress
http://mashable.com/2011/10/19/wiredoo/

======
laserDinosaur
Am I correct in thinking that the signup page does nothing? The POST action
just seems to submit to the page you are currently on. I figured script.js
might be picking up on the form submission, but it gives a 404 if you try and
go to the file. What I can't figure out where the thank-you message is coming
from as the page looks to be just a plain html file.

~~~
wlievens
If it's POSTed anywhere, the backend gets the data and can process it. I don't
understand your question.

------
cleverjake
Interesting concept, but a look at the branding and what exists of an
implementation makes me hard-pressed to believe that users would be compelled
to use it. Heres hoping though, I for one would welcome our new parachute
panted overlords, if they should arrive.

------
azharb
Can't search this.

------
abbasmehdi
I like the idea of finding out what you might not know. Search as we know it
assumes we know what we're looking for. Good luck to MC and his team. Not a
big fan of the name WireDoo, though.

